# Can You Drink While On Celexa



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey, so I just started taking celexa and I was wondering if I can drink alcohol while i'm on it, I know your not suppose to with anti-depressants, or benzos but say like 2-3 beers would that be okay, has anyone had any bad side effects while they were taking celexa and drinking?


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

On Lexapro I noticed that I got drunk WAY faster and much longer. However the hangover lasted about a week and I was extremely depressed and anxious. In large amounts alcohol pretty much prevents the drug from working right.

But I'm OK if I drink 2 or 3 beers max every once in a while. One beer gets me pretty buzzed. I don't recommend getting completely wasted.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I didn't notice a difference in tolerance for alcohol and I'm currently on Celexa.


----------



## Anima (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm currently on this and I've noticed that it doesn't take as much alcohol to affect me and I can't tolerate as much. I'll have about 3 glasses of wine maximum, but usually less because I'm buzzing enough. I also take sleeping pills though (you're not supposed to have ANY alcohol when on sleeping pills), so that probably magnifies the hangover effect.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

I didn't notice any weird side effects from drinking while taking celexa, but yeah it was only like 1-3 beers.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

alex999 said:


> On Lexapro I noticed that I got drunk WAY faster and much longer. However the hangover lasted about a week and I was extremely depressed and anxious. In large amounts alcohol pretty much prevents the drug from working right.
> 
> But I'm OK if I drink 2 or 3 beers max every once in a while. One beer gets me pretty buzzed. I don't recommend getting completely wasted.


Damn, that's rough! With paxil, the weaker version of Lexapro (supposedly), a hangover lasts about 10 hrs... at least for me. Yeah, it's still fun to drink, but you really pay the price!


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm on Celexa, I got wasted a few times on it which sucked because I felt super hung over/depressed the next few days, but if I have like 4-5 beers and get a nice little buzz going on I feel great.


----------



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm currently drunk. Have been drunk in the past. I feel great, haha, and I know the hangover won't be bad just as it hasn't been.

6+ beers or ciders, equally many shots of booze.

I have embarassingly high tolerance 

It was a good night though, talked to girls.  Doesn't make my anxiety worse either. I suppose it works for me.


----------



## Hockey1985 (Sep 7, 2010)

I wish I could drink and not abuse it....for the longest time I told myself that I could just have a few beers and be ok. But after a few years of trying, I always go back to binge drinking, self-medicating, losing control, etc....I think this is very common for people with anxiety and depression and it is a horrible thing. My advice is to just be aware of that...and honestly, try ur best not to drink on anti-depressants because in my experience it is not a good combo...but if you think you can control yourself then you have free will to do what u want.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The anti-depressant's positive effects are nulled while the alcohol is in your system. As for the benzos, mixing alcohol with them can cause you to black out and potentiates the CNS depression on your heart, which can result in death if you drink too much, but then again as Ultrashy always says, "enough alcohol can kill you by itself too".


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I didn't know the legal drinking age was 20 in Florida.

Yeah, you can drink on SSRIs -- my formerly alcoholic brother seemed on a mission to prove that, peaking at a liter of whiskey a day along with a small pharmacy of meds, including an SSRI.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr House said:


> ...but then again as Ultrashy always says, "enough alcohol can kill you by itself too".


I'm being quoted now. So flattering.

As far as I know, benzos only marginally reduce the blood alcohol level needed for fatality. We're not talking about someone who had a benzo and a few beers. Those who die from such a mix were already at the ultra-raging drunk level where they're already falling over & passing out. A benzo might be the final straw that broke the camel's back, but the camel had already fallen to the floor under the weight of a case of booze.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I did, lol. I am here to testify but hey that's just me and how I was affected.. So I guess it affects different people in different ways. I guess it's up to you on whether or not you're willing to take the risk.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

So an update, I had about 4 beers lastnight and I was fine, didn't really have any bad side effects. So I guess its fine in moderation to drink while on celexa 

By the way UltraShy, the legal age in florida is 21, but I still drink anyhow lol.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Hockey1985 said:


> I wish I could drink and not abuse it....for the longest time I told myself that I could just have a few beers and be ok. But after a few years of trying, I always go back to binge drinking, self-medicating, losing control, etc....I think this is very common for people with anxiety and depression and it is a horrible thing. My advice is to just be aware of that...and honestly, try ur best not to drink on anti-depressants because in my experience it is not a good combo...but if you think you can control yourself then you have free will to do what u want.


I am the same way. I ended up dropping the celexa because I wanted to drink and didn't like the worry of combining the two. I drank quite a bit when I was on it though and I don't remember anything bad about it.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

The literature that comes with my Celexa says not to drink. I think they must have their reasons for this. I have had like half a glass of wine to look sociable at certain events, but I noticed even this made my head spin some. It could also be that I'm on a higher dose than you. I still don't think it's wise to drink a lot on these medications because of interactions, especially if you are taking other medications like cold medicines, etc.


----------

